# Yesterday's news!



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Flash! Charlie Sheen and his elite Navy SEALS rappelled out of a helicoptor
over Osama's fortified compound and "double tapped" Osama on the side of
the head... and got back in time for breakfast. 

Interviewed later, Charlie was overheard to say..
"Well we all know he had it coming!.....and me and the boys..well... decided 
to...well..once and for all to finish it!..besides I can use the extra danger pay..I have lots of alimony to pay out these days!"

Flash! Steven Harper wins a majority for the first time in his career.
Lots of new faces on Parliament Hill today. First order of business,
lets get them jets rollin'...second order of business...10 new Superjails
on the way..next....corporate sized tax breaks for all those that voted for
me!

Layton: "Just remember Steve..I am the biggest kid on the Parliament block
now..well next to you that is. Can we just be friends?" 

"Iggy".."shoot! what went wrong! I gave them lectures and theories and it just didn't register with these Canucks..oh well, I'm still a "winner"..might as well catch the next flight back to Harvard and work on my biography...I can make millions that way!

Duceppe: ^$%*!!! (Quebecois for "shoot") 
I was there for them! How could they reject me like that! 
Well, fine! They can work on the soverignty issue with the NDP..New Deal Party
now! Who cares if the NDP offer a chicken in every pot! 
I promised them more.a LOT more..well...when Mr. Harper finally paid up
the HST transfer payment! Now fat chance of QC getting that!
Well..off to Harvard to join "Iggy"...I hear they are looking for
experienced political...has beens?...dogma?..what is a dogma? 

"Yesterday's words don't make themselves heard, Like they did before
( yesterday's words are gone)
Baby, yesterdays blues... maybe yesterday's news
But the truth always stays the same
And the good things will never change
Like saying I love you ..."


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Basically, it's been a great day all around! #WINNING #tigerblood #F35 #BlocQuébécois


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

mode3sour said:


> Basically, it's been a great day all around! #WINNING #tigerblood #F35 #BlocQuébécois


Ya, I'm sure you "fly boys" are gloating over yer huge landslide victory! 

So what's next on the F-35 "Super Stealth Plus)?

Mach 2.3 engines mit afterburners??.. to show them "bad boys/dictators",
Canada means business,,when we say "Get the hell out of Dodge"? 

A pod of smart weapons.."identify the terrorists and leave the civilian
population alone on the "surgical (precision) strikes"? ..YeeHaw!!!

Business as usual again.."Oh Mr. Harper..sir..please..can we also get some
of our own AWACs, so we's can patrol the far north...we heard dem
Russkies are "planning a caviar run into Resolute so we need to protect
the whales." 

"No? the media just confused the facts? "

" Pour us another glass comrade Ivan..we got work to do!"


----------

